

New Google+ #WhiteSpace is trending - vibrunazo
https://plus.google.com/u/0/s/%23whitespace/posts

======
vibrunazo
Also funny is the #usesforwhitespace tag

<https://plus.google.com/u/0/s/%23usesforwhitespace>

